# Sirius backseat tv



## vwman85 (Sep 30, 2005)

Does anyone have Sirius backseat tv? If so is it worth it?


----------



## vwman85 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Sirius backseat tv (vwman85)*

anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Sirius backseat tv (vwman85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwman85* »_anyone?

Sirius TV was not part of the agreement with Chrysler so unless someone has gone to the aftermarket to retrofit there will be no feedback here.


----------



## vwman85 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Sirius backseat tv ([email protected])*

Sirius has an aftermarket receiver now. Guess i'll have to buy the receiver and hope it keeps my son entertained.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Sirius backseat tv ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sirius TV was not part of the agreement with Chrysler so unless someone has gone to the aftermarket to retrofit there will be no feedback here. 

And yet its funny how much detail they cover on Sirius TV in the manual.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Sirius backseat tv (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_
And yet its funny how much detail they cover on Sirius TV in the manual.

Agreed.


----------

